# 36 Gallon Bow Front Led Selection



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm currently in the process of setting up a new to me Aqueon 36 gallon bow front tank (30" L, 15" W at front of bow, 21" H), and I'm curious about lighting for a low tech setup. I'd like to grow some java fern and/or moss, some amazon sword, and a few other low/medium light plants.

With that said, I currently have a standard 6500K 14W (or there abouts) flourescent bulb in a single reflector hood. I'm looking to change out my current plastic hood to a glass top, with an led fixture. My question is, how much light is too much light? My tank wont be very heavily planted, but I dont think my current fixture is adequate. Ive been flip flopping between the standard finnex fugeray 30" fixture (plus moonlight) (



) and the finnex planted plus (Amazon.com : Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 48-Inch : Pet Supplies)

Will either of these work for me without introducing algea (dont want to do co2)? Obviously I'd choose one or the other (single fixture). It seems to me that the planted plus is a higher PAR fixture than the standard fugeray.

Any opinions on this? Do I have other options which are better? I dont want to spend too much more than what the planted plus costs ($90 or so).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

budman90 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm currently in the process of setting up a new to me Aqueon 36 gallon bow front tank (30" L, 15" W at front of bow, 21" H), and I'm curious about lighting for a low tech setup. I'd like to grow some java fern and/or moss, some amazon sword, and a few other low/medium light plants.
> 
> ...


More PAR, better spread, not as good color.

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Marine-Reef-p/56545p.htm


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a 30" planted+ on the same Aqueon 36bow... 

I found it a touch too much light for low-tech, even with a glass top inbetween. I ended up hacking a dimmer into my fixture to keep BBA in check. That said, I only had to set the dimmer to 90% to make the algae go away, so it isn't hugely overpowered.

In low tech, if you can, I'd go with a model that has some kind of dimming ability. Lacking a CO2 "knob" to adjust the light/co2 balance, having a dimmer is handy.

If you can wait, Finnex is coming out with the Planted 24/7 model in May (amazon is taking pre-orders).. it is even higher par, but has a built-in dimmer and color configurability similar to the Current USA Satellite+ (but with much better light level). 

The 24/7 mode might or might not be useful (it does day/night cycling, but isn't configurable in schedule or brightness), so don't bank on that feature to be your timer. I'm not entirely sure it is low-tech appropriate as the fixture seems to put out a lot of PAR at "noon".

If you can't wait, the Current USA Sat+ is a similar model, but isn't terribly bright even on max (28 PAR at 18" deep), so you wouldn't likely need the dimmer. The Sat+ Pro is really nice, has a programmable timer, lots of bells and whistles but is a bit spendy.

You could also use a Fugeray.. the 30" model is 30 PAR at 18" deep, so that should get you into a reasonable light level for low-tech on a 20" deep tank.

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> More PAR, better spread, not as good color.
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Marine-Reef-p/56545p.htm


Jeff, is more PAR really a good idea here? This is strictly low-tech... I can't see how more PAR would do any good when the Planted+ is already too much on this tank.


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking that the planted plus might be too much without co2. So the regular fugeray isn't overkill? I like the idea of led lighting, plus the moonlight feature seems neat for lighting the tank at night. Although they don't allow you to separately control each light type. 

I was briefly looking into the satellite plus model, seems decent. How does it compare to the fugeray? I don't need the pro model.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mattinmd said:


> Jeff, is more PAR really a good idea here? This is strictly low-tech... I can't see how more PAR would do any good when the Planted+ is already too much on this tank.


Fine line here.. I would have suggested popping the lenses to get 120 degree coverage and/or raising the fixture. 
Point was getting a more even front/back coverage than lower PAR.

My more ideal situation would be 2 dimmable fixtures, but that pushes them out of their price point by a lot.. 

Of course 2 stingrays "might" work (and still be out of the budget) but for my $'s Id prefer to deal w/ more light and decreasing it over less light and needing to buy more..
I could have suggested this one:
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56325p.htm
but felt there were more options available w/ the 3W-ers.

I do defer to those who have the same format, but I also have a problem w/ upper tank shading.. Personal neurosis.. 
a single (Finnex,Sat, ect) would barely cover 12" of top surface..Raising it for any reasonable amount will kill PAR..

Besides for $5 one can hack in a PWM manual dimmer for the Beamswork.. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...table-12-24V-8A-B16-SV000692/32273608693.html
$5 w/ push button remote.. 8A Max..
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wire...ingle-Color-LED-Strip-Lights/32274203762.html


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Would it help if I said that most of planting will be at the rear of the tank? It won't all be at the rear, but definitely the vast majority


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

budman90 said:


> Would it help if I said that most of planting will be at the rear of the tank? It won't all be at the rear, but definitely the vast majority


Not to me.. 

when fish go "dull" as they swim into the tank shadows..
It is not "just" for the plants..

I'm going into design choices more than plants.
LED's don't have the "spread" of say tubes... and most single lights are designed around a, like 12" width....
it is NOT a critical issue.. Just don't like the form factor for wide tanks YMMV..

It it bothers you, you can lift it. Lifting cuts overall PAR though.
The Finnex, ect have better color..


----------



## clayman65 (May 6, 2012)

I have a finnex planted plus on my 36 bowfront. It's low tech dirted, no co2 or excel and lately haven't been real good about ferts. I can grow crypts, rotala, and dwarf sag like crazy with little to no algae. here's my tank journal although i haven't updated it for a couple months. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=701033&highlight=


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

I can understand that. The light would be more focused that a florescent tube. I can hack a dimmer switch if need be. But I prefer a plug and play type setup personally


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

budman90 said:


> I can understand that. The light would be more focused that a florescent tube. I can hack a dimmer switch if need be. But I prefer a plug and play type setup personally


Each has it's plus and minuses.. Read what each can and can't do.. 
Personally a ramp up is a real deal maker for me. Not all the canned solutions can do this.

Beamswork,Finnex can w/ a mod. Current plus pro can (set time period for ramp though).
None of the current Finnex can nor dim for that matter..out of the box.

Choices choices.. 

A 30" Current plus pro is, arguably, the best out of the box buy for all the "good things" LED's can do..It is just not going to be $50..


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I had a planted plus on that same tank. No co2. I grew low tech planks. No excel. Crypts, moss, ferns. I tried to use the same light on a 20 long and it was too much light. 
So I actually have the light still- no box. I will sell it if you want it $50 +shipping. Works perfect. Used it about 4months.


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

budman90 said:


> Decisions, decisions....


Buy this... 
Amazon.com : Current USA Satellite Plus PRO 24"-36" LED Freshwater Aquarium Light w/Wireless Controller : Pet Supplies

I did a "look see" and light falloff doesn't look too bad. At worse you would need to lift the pro a few inches higher than its legs.. 
Not crazy about the light only being really 20" of diodes..but it really has "it all" for low tech tank..
slightly more expensive sibling..
http://www.aquacave.com/24-ecoxotic...e=1&fep=5168&gclid=CMDC9ZT54sQCFciBfgoddEcA5A


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> Buy this...
> Amazon.com : Current USA Satellite Plus PRO 24"-36" LED Freshwater Aquarium Light w/Wireless Controller : Pet Supplies
> 
> I did a "look see" and light falloff doesn't look too bad. At worse you would need to lift the pro a few inches higher than its legs..
> ...


That Current plus pro is very very tempting. I like the built in programmability. Dont really care for the "effects", but it does seem to be a good package. Hows the build quality on these? Seems like a less beefy design than the finnex

The ecoxotic seems like a good option too. Any opinion between the two?

Edit:
Okay, stepping back for a second. How hard would it be to retrofit a dimmer onto a standard non dimmable led fixture like that beamswork or a fugeray planted plus? If its not terribly difficult (im pretty good at modifying things), that may the best bang for my buck. $180 is a little rich for my blood at the moment


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Hacking a dimmer onto the planted+ isn't very hard as long as you're reasonably proficient at soldering, and don't mind voiding your warranty.

Here's my thread on how I hacked one onto my planted plus, which basically involves converting the hard-wired fixture to having a 5.5x2.1mm jack for the power brick. I've since swapped the dimmer for an IR controlled one, but that was just unplugging and replugging).

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=796442&highlight=


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Bump:


budman90 said:


> Edit:
> Okay, stepping back for a second. How hard would it be to retrofit a dimmer onto a standard non dimmable led fixture like that beamswork or a fugeray planted plus? If its not terribly difficult (im pretty good at modifying things), that may the best bang for my buck. $180 is a little rich for my blood at the moment


Relatively easy. The LED design is no different than those strip lights..
all you need to do is stick a PWM controller between the power supply and the fixture.
Just have to be careful of power demands.. 
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-led-dimmer-controller-timer-programmable_902052432.html
5A per channel but you only use the one..
Bit of a primer:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=796442


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

I use a Finnex Fuegray on my 36g Bow front. I have pretty much no algae to speak of in my tank, which is also low tech. Took me a few months to get everything balanced, but once I did it was great. The planted+ is probably going to be too much light without dosing excel or CO2. You can see my sig for my very outdated journal, but not much has changed except all the plants are bigger now.


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Well again I sat around and mulled over it, and decided I'm going to get the sat+ pro. Reasons being that by the time I add in the dimmer, connectors, a timer, plus miscellaneous items like solder and heatshrink, plus the cost of the finnex (or comparable fixture), PLUS my time (which I do value), I'm almost at the cost of the sat+ minus a 20 bucks or so. Plus a warranty is always nice. And I have a $50 Amazon gift car (thanks mom) to burn, so why the heck not. Thanks for the help fellas, I'll post some pics when I get it in. I'll be asking about what plants to get next.

Oh, I also purchased a glass hood as opposed to the basic black plastic one that I have currently. Should look nice and help with the light distribution


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

So heres the finalized setup. Ended up buying a larger filter too, and a power head (AquaClear AC70 and a basic topfin 30 power head for some more movement). Any suggestion on how I should run this light? 100% power is ridiculously bright, and probably too much for my low-med light setup. Should I be running it at closer to 75%? I dont know if the relationship between PAR and led % on the fixture is linear or not.

Note: The bottom picture is the "daylight" setting at roughly 75%, and the top is a customized moonlight setting.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Although it should be linear, to a certain degree PAR drops off faster at low on percentages due to the phosphors in the white LEDs... 

ie: When I set my dimmer at 10%, my PAR meter registers closer to 5% of what it reads at 100%. I'm not sure that's all due to efficiency drop-offs or if the dimmer is actually doing less than 10% on, but that's roughly what I measured when I experimented with this a few days ago... Regardless, at percentages above 50% it was nearly linear if I remember right.

Regardless, the regular Sat+ at max is 36 PAR at 12" deep and 28 PAR at 18" deep (77% of 12" numbers).

The Sat+ Pro at max is 100 PAR at 12" deep, so it should be around 77 PAR at 18" deep..

I'd start off with the fixture at around 50% of max, guesstimating that to be somewhere around the mid-30's in PAR. Adjust up or down from there based on plant response or algae.


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds good. Yeah even at 75% it's wicked bright. It's sitting about 20" above substrate


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

Love this thread, it's nice to see others with a 36 bowfront pondering lighting.

Congrats on the purchase. I went with the Finnex Stingray on mine. It will be good to see how the they all grow out in time.


----------

